# Most dangerous mistakes on the job, and lessons learned



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Law Enforcement: My Most Dangerous On-The-Job Mistake, and What I Learned From It - Mountain Tactical Institute


This was one question in a larger survey on how being an LE Officer has changed people. Respondents answers are below…. – Rob Shaul I drove way too fast on my way to home-invasion burglary. I did a full 900 degree rotation in my Crown Vic – but didn’t hit anything. Don’t drive […]



mtntactical.com


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Becoming a cop in the first place and never taking the fire exam, those are the 2 biggest mistakes of my life.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Roy Fehler said:


> Becoming a cop in the first place and never taking the fire exam, those are the 2 biggest mistakes of my life.


That's a bummer. Unfortunately, I know a few guys on the job back there who feel the same way.

I'm just the opposite so I guess I'm kinda thankful I didn't get hired back there when I was trying to do so back in the 80s. I'm really glad for the 30+ years I've spent on the job here with the LAPD. While it hasn't all been perfect, it's been a great career and I wouldn't change it.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> That's a bummer. Unfortunately, I know a few guys on the job back there who feel the same way.
> 
> I'm just the opposite so I guess I'm kinda thankful I didn't get hired back there when I was trying to do so back in the 80s. I'm really glad for the 30+ years I've spent on the job here with the LAPD. While it hasn't all been perfect, it's been a great career and I wouldn't change it.


Respect.

It gives me the heebee geebies to admit it, but I actually feel the same way about my job. Though if I could have changed the previous 26 years DRASTICALLY, I would have loved to.


----------

